# Spinach Feta Turnovers...+ Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Oct 26, 2002)

SPINACH FETA TURNOVERS
Taste of Home Magazine
Exchanges
Serves:  4

2 eggs or 1/2 c. egg substitute
1 pkg. (10 oz.) frozen leaf spinach, thawed, squeezed dry and chopped
3/4 c. crumbled feta cheese
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 tube (10 oz.) refrigerated pizza crust

In a bowl, whisk eggs, set aside 1 T.  Combine the next 4 ingredients and remaining beaten eggs. Unroll pizza dough; roll into a 12-in. square.  Cut into four 3-in squares; top each square with about 1/3 c. spinach mixture.  Fold in a triangle and pinch edges to seal.  Cut slits in top; brush with reserved egg.  Place on a greased baking sheet.  Bake at 425 for 8-10 minutes or until golden brown.

One turnover (Prepared with Egg Substitute) equals:  296 calories…9 gm fat (4 gm saturated)…25 mg cholesterol…904 mg sodium…39 gm carbohydrate…3 gm fiber…15 gm protein ++++ Exchanges:  2 starch…2 lean meat 1 vegetable


----------

